# The Best Clam Chowder Recipe



## foodnelson (Mar 10, 2014)

This calm chowder is very creamy with just the right touch of spices and seafood flavors. It is also full of tender, juicy clams. This is a must soup for lent or anytime during the year!
4 slices bacon, cooked crisp and broken
2 large medium yellow onions, finely chopped
1/2 cup chicken broth
2 medium potatoes, cubed
1 tsp sea salt
1/2 tsp Shellfish Spice
6 tbsp butter
6 tbsp corn starch
3 cups milk
2 cups half-and-half cream
4 (10 oz) cans baby clams, undrained
2 tbsp chopped parsley


Fry bacon in a large Dutch oven until crisp, remove with slotted spoon and set aside. Add onion to pot, saute until softened, then add potatoes and chicken stock. Season with salt and Shellfish Spice, cover and cook for 15 minutes.

In a second large saucepan, melt butter, whisk in corn starch, whisking to make a roux. Cook for 1 minute, then add cream and milk while whisking. Cook over low heat until thickened. Pour into onion and potato mixture, add clams only, reserving the juice in the cans.

Add bacon and the reserved juice a bit at a time to reach desired consistency. Stir and gently cook over moderate heat until heated through about 10 minutes. Transfer to soup tureen and garnish with parsley or Shellfish Spice.

The Best Clam Chowder Recipe - YouTube


----------



## jennyema (Mar 10, 2014)

foodnelson said:


> In a second large saucepan, melt butter, whisk in corn starch, whisking to make a roux. Cook for 1 minute, then add cream and milk while whisking. Cook over low heat until thickened. Pour into onion and potato mixture, add clams only, reserving the juice in the cans.


 

I wouldn't recommend using cornstarch to make a roux.  And that seems like a lot of cornstarch!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2014)

foodnelson said:


> This calm chowder is very creamy with just the right touch of spices and seafood flavors. It is also full of tender, juicy clams. This is a must soup for *lent *or anytime during the year!
> *4 slices bacon, cooked crisp and broken*
> 2 large medium yellow onions, finely chopped
> 1/2 cup chicken broth
> ...



Having been raised in a Catholic household, we wouldn't have been allowed to have this during Lent because it includes bacon, which would be considered meat.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 10, 2014)

foodnelson said:


> This calm chowder is very creamy with just the right touch of spices and seafood flavors. It is also full of tender, juicy clams. This is a must soup for lent or anytime during the year!
> 4 slices bacon, cooked crisp and broken
> 2 large medium yellow onions, finely chopped
> 1/2 cup chicken broth
> ...


Is "shell fish spice" the same as Old Bay Seasoning? Could I substitute? 

Mind you, this could all be academic as I have no idea where I'd find tinned clams. Not something you find in your everyday British supermarket! 

I shall have a talk to Mr Amazon.

 EDIT: For anyone else in UK who's wondering - Waitrose and Ocado do both tinned and frozen clams.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 10, 2014)

Katie H said:


> Having been raised in a Catholic household, we wouldn't have been allowed to have this during Lent because it includes bacon, which would be considered meat.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


To say nothing of all that cream and butter.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2014)

It looks good in your vid.
I too am having a hard time Googling shellfish seasoning...


----------



## Addie (Mar 10, 2014)

jennyema said:


> I wouldn't recommend using cornstarch to make a roux.  And that seems like a lot of cornstarch!



I agree Jenny. The problem with cornstarch being used as a thickener is that when the dish cools down, the cornstarch separates. I also prefer to use bottled clam juice in place of the chicken broth. If this recipe is meant to be used for Lent, then the chicken broth negates that. 

When I make clam chowder, I not only use the canned clams, but also cook up a mess of fresh live clams first. When I go to open them, I do so over a bowl to catch the liquor. I then strain it through cheesecloth or a coffee filter. Nothing worse than gritty sand in a delicious chowder. I steam the clams in a small amount of water and this to get strained and used in the chowder also.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 11, 2014)

Side question-  Bacon is not allowed during the whole of Lent? or just Fridays during Lent?  

 I don't recall using a thickener in my clam chowder.  I use canned clams and like Addie,  clam juice instead of chicken broth.   My creamy potato soup is the same recipe, minus the clams and yes to chix broth.   For me, Both must have bacon.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 11, 2014)

I can't imagine using anything but fresh clams in chowder. I understand availability, but I would just not make it until I could get fresh.


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 11, 2014)

Katie H said:


> Having been raised in a Catholic household, we wouldn't have been allowed to have this during Lent because it includes bacon, which would be considered meat.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


 

During lent you can use bacon fat (not the bacon) chicken stock is OK as well as butter and cream or milk! The rules have changed according to the Roman rite.

PS: there are much better recipes then this one, sorry to say.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Side question-  Bacon is not allowed during the whole of Lent? or just Fridays during Lent?
> 
> I don't recall using a thickener in my clam chowder.  I use canned clams and like Addie,  clam juice instead of chicken broth.   My creamy potato soup is the same recipe, minus the clams and yes to chix broth.   For me, Both must have bacon.



Whisk, most New Englanders use salt pork sautéed until crispy brown. Removed and later on use like you would croutons. And you must use Oysterette crackers with clam chowder. 

Looking back, I think we have destroyed the OP's recipe. But I think he can be forgiven since he lives far from the sea.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 11, 2014)

CraigC said:


> I can't imagine using anything but fresh clams in chowder. I understand availability, but I would just not make it until I could get fresh.


 
I agree.  Canned clams taste fishy and metallic to me.  And they are definitely not "tender and juicy."

Bottled clam juice is usually ok for me and I use it in chowder.

Clam chowder thickens up nicely using the cooked potatoes alone, no need for much flour and definitely no need for 6T of cornstarch (made into a roux not a slurry).


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 11, 2014)

Addie said:


> When I make clam chowder, I not only use the canned clams, but also cook up a mess of fresh live clams first. When I go to open them, I do so over a bowl to catch the liquor. I then strain it through cheesecloth or a coffee filter. Nothing worse than gritty sand in a delicious chowder. I steam the clams in a small amount of water and this to get strained and used in the chowder also.



So you can steam the clams with a bit of water or clam juice and reserve the liquid?  
I like this idea, as opening clams is not very easy.



CraigC said:


> I can't imagine using anything but fresh clams in chowder. I understand availability, but I would just not make it until I could get fresh.



I must agree even though I have never made clam chowder.  I have never made oyster stew either, but plan to try making one of these two very soon.
Seems fresh would be the best way to approach this?  
My father used to make clam sauce with linguine and he used canned clams.  It was good as he used lots of parsley, garlic and Parmesan cheese to garnish.  But I bet it would have been much better with fresh.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, I make sure there is enough water that comes up to the bottom half of the shell. It takes about 5-7 minutes for the clams to open. Steam them covered. Some of their liquor is spilled into the steaming water, so it is important to strain it and use it in the chowder. 

If you insist on a thick chowder (HORRORS!) put extra potatoes in a pan and when done, take a couple of the extra ones and mash. Add to the chowder. The chowder will thicken up on its own with the potatoes as a thickening agent. The rest of the potatoes should be cut into diced pieces.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 11, 2014)

salt and pepper said:


> During lent you can use bacon fat (not the bacon) chicken stock is OK as well as butter and cream or milk! The rules have changed according to the Roman rite....


I can use bacon fat? And chicken broth?  Bacon is like the meat of the Gods.  I've still been playing by the old rules. I always have some sort of chicken broth/stock on hand, not so much veggie stock.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 11, 2014)

Addie said:


> ...If you insist on a thick chowder (HORRORS!)...



Horrors is right Addie! I've had it so thick at some restaurants I could have stood the spoon up in the cup. 

I'm going to go rogue here and say my prefered clam chowder is...clear.  On occasion we'll head down to the coast of CT to eat at a restaurant called "Lenny and Joe's Fish Tale". They have a very yummy chowder with a thinner consistency. We thought it would be good to take a quart home for the next day or two and asked for one to-go. The server said that she would have them put the cream in a separate container so we could add an ounce or two to our bowls after we heated the chowder.  Add the cream? Turns out their chowder is made clear, then they add the cream right before it's brought to the table. I've ordered it clear ever since when we're there. As a plus, you can "save" the calories for your fried fish.  

Clear chowder is a south coast New England thing. It's commonly known as "Rhode Island Clear" but can be found at some restaurants and clam shacks along the CT coast too.

I've never made clear chowder, but this recipe looks like it would make a fine representation of the thing. Rhode Island Clam Chowder If I were to make it, I would cut back on the amount of thyme - it's a strong flavor and I'm afraid almost 1T would make it the dominant flavor. You can always add in, but you can't take out.


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 11, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I can use bacon fat? And chicken broth?  Bacon is like the meat of the Gods.  I've still been playing by the old rules. I always have some sort of chicken broth/stock on hand, not so much veggie stock.


 
   Yes; just look @ foods to eat during lent on the web, then you decide.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2014)

CG, the all time guru of New England sea food is Jasper White. Make a quick trip to your library and take out his book on chowders. He doesn't thicken his chowders at all. 

And the bacon grease rule came into being when it became all right to eat breakfast and still receive communion. Also women no longer needed to cover their head in church.  

http://www.cookstr.com/users/jasper-white/profile

Some interesting reading.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 12, 2014)

Addie

Jasper's clam chowder recipe is what I cook from and it's simple , authentic and delicious.

http://www.marthastewart.com/356328/jaspers-new-england-clam-chowder


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 12, 2014)

Addie said:


> CG, the all time guru of New England sea food is Jasper White. Make a quick trip to your library and take out his book on chowders. He doesn't thicken his chowders at all.
> 
> And the bacon grease rule came into being when it became all right to eat breakfast and still receive communion. Also women no longer needed to cover their head in church...



Addie, I have no plans on making chowder, just eating it! 

And HOW did I not know the "animal fat/broths are OK" change? I was in Catholic grade school when Vatican II was going on (and ditched the head doily then), Catholic high school for the rest of the 1960s, and thought I learned all that was important to me.  So much for learning rites and theology, all these years I've been missing out on bacon grease and chicken broth. That's a sin!


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 12, 2014)

I have been making Jasper White's chowder for years. it
s the best. A also make one very like the Clear Chowder. My recipe (clipped from a newspaper)is called Outer Banks Chowder. No cream and just a little starchy potato . I do not use anything else for a thickener.


----------



## Addie (Mar 12, 2014)

jennyema said:


> Addie
> 
> Jasper's clam chowder recipe is what I cook from and it's simple , authentic and delicious.
> 
> Jasper's New England Clam Chowder, Recipe from Martha Stewart Living, December 2000



I would follow Jasper right to the gates of Hell. I love the fact that he recommends PEI potatoes. The only item I don't add is the celery. But I do sauté it in large chunks and then remove it. I love the flavor of it, but not the texture.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 12, 2014)

When did DC become a Nit-Picking Society in which the OP's recipe is torn to bits and gets no encouragement and thanks for posting his recipe?


----------



## Addie (Mar 12, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> When did DC become a Nit-Picking Society in which the OP's recipe is torn to bits and gets no encouragement and thanks for posting his recipe?



I did mention that we managed to destroy the OP's recipe apart a few posts back.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 12, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> When did DC become a Nit-Picking Society in which the OP's recipe is torn to bits and gets no encouragement and thanks for posting his recipe?


When someone claims that their recipe is the best, it sort of asks to be challenged.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 12, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> When did DC become a Nit-Picking Society in which the OP's recipe is torn to bits and gets no encouragement and thanks for posting his recipe?


 
When hasn't it been? 
Pick a thread about food and chances are 65-80% of the comments are negative and from the same people. 

What I would like to see is FoodNelson come back and defend his recipe, but I can certainly understand why he wouldn't. 

I read lots of folks saying clam juice and not chicken stock, but in his vid I believe he uses clam juice and mentions adding it until you get the right consistency. So if you don't like thick chowder, add away 
And if I was making chowder I would consider it a shame to use fresh clams. Not unless I was leaving them whole, but me being from PA automatically makes me a non-expert on chowder. I just know what tastes good to me.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 12, 2014)

I thought it was a nice recipe and video, and appreciate that Foodnelson shared it with us.  I also see nothing wrong with canned clams and bottled clam juice.  While I too am no expert on clam chowdah, I've made some very tasty versions using the canned ingredients.


----------



## foodnelson (Mar 12, 2014)

I appreciate everyone's comments.  Yes, it does have bacon in it and that would be considered eating meat on Fridays during Lent. If you want to be really strict on the whole lent thing, don't put the bacon in and just use an oil of your choice to saute the onions in.    I agree that fresh clams are best but not everyone has access to fresh clams.  Unfortunately, the only alternative to fresh clams is to use canned clams.

Happy cooking!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 12, 2014)

Addie said:


> If you insist on a thick chowder (HORRORS!)


According to Merriam-Webster, chowder is "a *thick* soup or stew made of seafood or corn with potatoes and onions and milk or tomatoes"

I actually like chowder somewhat on the thick and creamy side. But not so thick a spoon will stand up straight. 

For me, somewhere in the range of pea soup kind of thickness is perfect. However, it's really a matter of preference, isn't it?


----------



## pacanis (Mar 12, 2014)

The last time I made soup a spoon would stand up in was the first time I cooked with barley


----------



## GB (Mar 12, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> According to Merriam-Webster, chowder is "a *thick* soup or stew made of seafood or corn with potatoes and onions and milk or tomatoes"


Thick is a very relative term. Traditional NE clam chowder should be "thick", but those not from NE often interpret that as spoon standing up thick. The best NE clam chowders would never support a spoon unless you were holding it.


----------



## Addie (Mar 13, 2014)

foodnelson said:


> I appreciate everyone's comments.  Yes, it does have bacon in it and that would be considered eating meat on Fridays during Lent. If you want to be really strict on the whole lent thing, don't put the bacon in and just use an oil of your choice to saute the onions in.    I agree that fresh clams are best but not everyone has access to fresh clams.  Unfortunately, the only alternative to fresh clams is to use canned clams.
> 
> Happy cooking!



BTW, Welcome to DC. It certainly hasn't been the most friendly welcome we have extended to any new member. But we all are certainly glad to have you here. 

There really are some very nice folks here. And we do have a lot of laughs. If you don't believe me just check out our "Today's Funny." And we have an imaginary DC house that we visit every so often. There are two imaginary kittens there that love to play with you. One of them is named Buttons. He is my favorite. These kitties never grow into cats. So when your day gets too difficult, head over and sit in the rocker and the kitties will climb up on your lap. There is also a Keurig coffee maker with every flavor K pod and the same goes for tea bags. Or you might just want to warm up with a big mug of steaming cocoa.

So again, WELCOME! So glad you found us.


----------



## Addie (Mar 13, 2014)

pacanis said:


> The last time I made soup a spoon would stand up in was the first time I cooked with barley




 Yup! Barley will do that to your soup. Been there, done that. Barley Stew with lamb is what I made.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 13, 2014)

Addie said:


> Yup! Barley will do that to your soup. Been there, done that. Barley Stew with lamb is what I made.


 
The quickest fix; call it something else


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 13, 2014)

I made a pot of mushroom barley soup recently. The next day it was mushroom barley pudding.  By the time we were through with the entire batch I had gone through another quart of beef broth. Next time I'll pre-cook the barley before adding it to the rest of the soup.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 13, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I made a pot of mushroom barley soup recently. The next day it was mushroom barley pudding.  By the time we were through with the entire batch I had gone through another quart of beef broth. Next time I'll pre-cook the barley before adding it to the rest of the soup.


Having had the barley oops myself, the last beef and barley soup had the barley cooked separately and added later.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...Next time I'll pre-cook the barley before adding it to the rest of the soup.





taxlady said:


> ...the last beef and barley soup had the barley cooked separately and added later.



...or just add less barley.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 13, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> ...or just add less barley.


Well, that would work. But, we like a lot of barley in the soup, but don't want the barley stew, so lots can be added to individual bowls.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2014)

I cook the barley in beef stock in a separate pan.  That way it tastes like it belongs to the Beef soup, not just an add on.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 13, 2014)

I've made unintentional barley pudding before too.  Cooking the barley separately in beef stock is a good idea.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 13, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I cook the barley in beef stock in a separate pan. That way it tastes like it belongs to the Beef soup, not just an add on.


 
Good tip.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 13, 2014)

I tend to be miserly with my beef stock. It takes so long to make.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 13, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I tend to be miserly with my beef stock. It takes so long to make.



I use Better Than Boullion...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I use Better Than Boullion...



Me too...


----------



## pacanis (Mar 14, 2014)

I opened up a container of College Inn Bold beef stock last night to add to some taco sauce, simmer and turn it into more of an enchilada sauce. No way would I do that if I had to make my own stock. That would seem like a waste. I favor the containers over the dry cubes, powders or paste, but that's me.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2014)

pacanis said:


> I opened up a container of College Inn Bold beef stock last night to add to some taco sauce, simmer and turn it into more of an enchilada sauce. No way would I do that if I had to make my own stock. That would seem like a waste. I favor the containers over the dry cubes, powders or paste, but that's me.




I agree.   Liquid over dry for soups and such.  I also use some chicken and beef bases to boost the flavor of a sauce or soup.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 14, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I use Better Than Boullion...





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Me too...


Better Than Bouillon has soy.

I found some organic stock at the health food store. It was over $5 for a container that looked to hold about a cup. 

I almost always have chicken stock and vegi "stock" in the freezer. Those seem easier. Most of the beef I buy doesn't come with bones.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 14, 2014)

My version of creamy clam chowder

*Msmofet's 's Creamy Clam Chowder (AKA New England Clam Chowder)*

Bacon - 4 slices
Small onion chopped
2 stalks celery - chopped small - optional
1 1/2 lb Small red skin potatoes - unpeeled
All-purpose flour 
Butter 
1 (8 oz) Bottled Clam juice or fresh clam liquor
Half-and-half 
1/4 cup dry white wine (I used Pinot Grigio)
2 (6.5 oz) cans minced clams with clam liquor from can (may use fresh)
Salt - to taste 
Ground black pepper - to taste 
1/4 cup Fresh parsley chopped fine - to taste
3 Scallions (washed and sliced into rounds white and green parts)
Oyster crackers - optional

Wash potatoes and place in pot. Cover with water and add salt. Bring to boil and cook till tip of knife inserted in potato comes out easily. Drain and cool with cold water. When potatoes are cool enough to handle cut into small cubes (leave skins on).

Cut raw bacon across the slices into small pieces. Cook bacon in pot large enough to hold completed soup. When bacon is cooked completely and crispy remove from pot, drain on paper towels and crumble.

In the same pot with the bacon fat sauté the onions (and celery if used) and cooked cubed potatoes (season with salt and pepper) till onions are soft without browning.

The next part can be a bit tricky. Just follow the rule and adjust as needed.

*Rule of thumb:*

*1 Tbls fat*
*1 Tbls flour*
*1 cup liquid*

*Will yield 1 cup when finished*

To make the cream part of soup:

Flour
Equal parts Butter and bacon fat
1/2 and 1/2 
Clam juice (and/or clam liquor) 
Salt and ground pepper

Decide how much finished soup you want to have and (and how thick you want it) then follow the rule above for measurements.

In the pot with onions and potatoes; add butter to bacon fat (equal amounts of each) and melt the butter. Sprinkle with flour and cook for 1 - 2 minutes. Add thyme, salt and ground pepper to taste. Add clam juice , wine , clams and clam liquor that the clams were in. Stir and cook till thickened. Add 1/2 and 1/2 till your reach the thickness you desire. Cook for about 1 minute stirring. 

To finish the soup add parsley and bacon to pot . Stir well and gently simmer for 1 minute. DO NOT BOIL OR YOU RISK BREAKING THE CREAM. Taste and adjust salt and pepper if needed.

Ladle into bowls garnish with scallions. Serve with oyster crackers if desired.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 14, 2014)

Lovely msm! What time should we show up for supper?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 14, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Better Than Bouillon has soy.
> 
> I found some organic stock at the health food store. It was over $5 for a container that looked to hold about a cup.
> 
> I almost always have chicken stock and vegi "stock" in the freezer. Those seem easier. Most of the beef I buy doesn't come with bones.



Use what stock you have to cook the barley in, the veg stock would be good.  You just want the barley flavored not plain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 14, 2014)

msmofet said:


> My version of creamy clam chowder
> 
> *Msmofet's 's Creamy Clam Chowder (AKA New England Clam Chowder)*
> 
> ...




Quite similar to mine!  Yum MsM!!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 15, 2014)

If I were to try and make this and used canned clams, what should i be looking for in the canned clams. 
Brand?
Whole?
Baby?

It seems I can do this with canned clams and i would like to try it.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 15, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> If I were to try and make this and used canned clams, what should i be looking for in the canned clams.
> Brand?
> Whole?
> Baby?
> ...


 
I usually use:

*Snow's* *Clams - Minced*
In Clam Juice
6.50 oz

But sometimes I use the whole baby clams also.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 15, 2014)

I like Snow's, Chicken of the Sea and Bumblebee are good too.  I like a mix of both chopped and minced clams, the chopped provide a nice texture and chew.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 15, 2014)

I like Snow's, too, but I prefer the chopped. Slightly larger than the minced. 
They work well with pasta, too.


----------



## Addie (Mar 15, 2014)

I buy Snow's chopped. But if I am adding fresh clams, I leave them whole.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh my goodness, MsMofet, that looks and sounds just wonderful!  I love clam chowder, but have never made my own.  Lots of really good suggestions here from people in the know.  

The last clam chowder I had was about 10 years ago - it was Ivar's in Seattle.  I thought I had died and gone to heaven, it was so good.


----------

